# Llanddulas anyone else here?



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We arrived here this afternoon, campsite itself seems very nice, but noisy, from road and trains. Knew this before we arrived,but there seems to be a dearth of campsites open in north wales at the moment.

Will probably stay for a couple of days using public transport. Left bikes at home bad move  but we'll manage.
Great sea view, that is always a bonus and I have my earplugs for night time  

Sue n John


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Drive a few miles west to Conway marina, which is the first junction after the tunnel.
We frequently overnight in the car park for launching boats and the views are really nice.
This is not the boat yard but to the left of the houses.
Give it a go, I am sure you will like!
And it is free!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, and if you want to go a little further to Anglesey, go past Beaumaris towards Puffin Island and about half a mile before the toll gate you can park overnight at the side of the water and watch the Seals basking on the rocks.
Again Free, we were here and at Conway about one month ago!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I think there are a couple of sites open in Beddgelert over the winter if you fancy some quiet time in the hills. You might find one or two up towards Betws y Coed as well.

Not sure otherwise. North Wales does tend to close for the winter. All of our normal beach campsite close.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Grath,

Do you mean where the Red Circle is, the Yellow, or somewhere completely different on the image below of Conwy Marina?

Also, the Beaumaris spot, (is it Penmon?) if so could you show me the exact spot on Google Maps as we will definitely give these 2 places a whirl some point but I have never been quite sure where it is 

CHEERS


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't know how to draw circles on google maps :? but the two areas you have marked, the top one has a height barrier so that may or may not be an issue for you and the bottom one is supposed to be for people launching boats only. I have seen mhs that look as though they've been there overnighting, just alongside the marina on the road down to those two spots you've marked. If you look on streetview there is a Hymer and a small camper parked there now  They're always there every time I look :lol:
I have seen mhs there that looked as though they hadn't moved in a couple of days, couldn't be certain though. 
Lesley


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

We were planning to go to North Wales today for a week or so. Wanted to do a bit of coast walking. NOTHING OPEN!

Have decided to head for the West coast, Harlech, tomorrow or Friday, CC affiliated site open. There are also some Britstops a bit lower down which we might try.

Peter


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Bron y Wendon on the A55 at Llandulas is open. Stayed there on Sunday night. But be warned there is some buidling work going on. We were woken at 8 from the noise of a JCB.

I think this is the sight that the OP is on.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

The Prisoner is right regarding where we are at the moment. Moving on tomorrow will give the Beaumaris place a look, my son lived near there for a year or so, so will be interesting to see any changes.

Had a good trip round on bus and foot £3.50 for concession all day ticket, given that the trip oneway to Colwyn Bay would have been £2.75 it was a bargain. 

Site, as is reported in reviews is subject to road noise, John didn't sleep well last night, but i was ok, am sure the wine we supped had nothing to do with it. Might be opposite way round tonight.

Thanks to all who responded. Many of the attractions are closed until Easter but we are managing to relax ok.

Sue


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi Grath,
> 
> Do you mean where the Red Circle is, the Yellow, or somewhere completely different on the image below of Conwy Marina?
> 
> ...


Yes, the red circle is the place.There is a sign saying only for boat launching, but nobody takes any notice including the locals, parking here while they walk the dogs. Council vans come and go and everybody tells us it is ok out of season.

There is a height barrier on the yellow circle.
For Penmon, go through Beaumaris and take a right to Penmon and the parking is a half moon piece of grass with a pull in by the water. A very nice location and about half a mile before the toll to Puffin island.

Both of these locations are very quiet.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Grath,

Thanks for the reply, I think i have found where you mean nr Puffin, could you check on the image and confirm for me please?

CHEERS

(thanks Patnles / Tude also).


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi Grath,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I think i have found where you mean nr Puffin, could you check on the image and confirm for me please?
> 
> ...


Yes, that is it. If you go there, look out for the Seals swimming around or basking on the rocks. We see them most times. Also, over the opposite wall is a little wild fowl bird sanctuary.
have a great time.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Grath said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Grath,
> ...


Thanks for that.

We are quite familiar with the area, albeit from the Straits as we have had a couple Boats there a few years back. It's a fabulous stretch of Water if a little hairy when ripping through.

> Me heading for the Swellies http://ourimages.net84.net/boat/1.jpg

> Us moored at Menai Pier http://ourimages.net84.net/boat/2.jpg

My apologies to Sue & John for the Thread Hi Jack.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Drive past Caernarvon towards Portmadoc and detour to Dinas Dinlle there are wild spots there. It is a popular area for sea fishing and no objections to staying as most fishers do. If you move inland there is a nice site by the Bala lake railway at Llanucllyn 10 minutes walk fron the pub and restaurant. http://bwch-yn-uchaf.co.uk/ 
If you go to Dollgellau and move on to the Mawddach estuary there
is a fantastic site at Arthog. It has a beautiful coastline and cyle and walking trails.
http://www.graigwen.co.uk/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> Drive past Caernarvon towards Portmadoc and detour to Dinas Dinlle there are wild spots there. It is a popular area for sea fishing and no objections to staying as most fishers do. If you move inland there is a nice site by the Bala lake railway at Llanucllyn 10 minutes walk fron the pub and restaurant. http://bwch-yn-uchaf.co.uk/
> If you go to Dollgellau and move on to the Mawddach estuary there
> is a fantastic site at Arthog. It has a beautiful coastline and cyle and walking trails.
> http://www.graigwen.co.uk/


We use Caernarfron as well.
Drive past Tesco on the right and go over the roundabout then immediate right and immediate right again. You are now heading for the Caravan Club site, go past this which will be on your left and drive past the Castle footbridge which will be on your right again and you can wild in about one mile. Some fantastic sunsets here.
To get your bearings, if you were in the Castle car park you would cross over the foot bridge and turn right.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Conway marina



















Caernarfron



















Penmon (The half moon viewing point)


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Grath, many thanks for the Beaumaris (near) wildcamping spot. Only one seal though. Beautiful sunny day a good reintroduction to wilding.

Sue

p.s. Know any near Machynlleth the campsite near CAT is closed this year?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

suedew said:


> Grath, many thanks for the Beaumaris (near) wildcamping spot. Only one seal though. Beautiful sunny day a good reintroduction to wilding.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue, it's a nice little location and very quiet, gets busier during summer or Bank Holidays. I bet this time of the year you were alone at night and just the odd car during the day.
I have known over 6 M/Hs there.
Pity only one seal, maybe next time!


----------

